# posting link from ebay?



## cb76er (Oct 22, 2006)

how do you post a link from ebay. i can not figure it out. any help would be appriceated. thank you


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 22, 2006)

Just right click and copy the URL from ebay, then paste it in a message here.


----------



## cb76er (Oct 22, 2006)

thank you verry mutch.c.b.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 23, 2006)

sometimes that doesnt work for me, you can just copy it regularly and just click control V where you want to paste it


----------

